# Urgent help required



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello Experts,

I am stuck in a very confusing stage and badly need a expert guidance/advice from experience expats who have already gone through a situation like mine.

I have received a permanent job offer from a Germany based employer to work in Germany. The offer mentions "The employment relationship is concluded for an undetermined period of time". The salary is Euro 37.752 and I am being offered a role of Network Engineer. I have graduated in bachelor of engineer in computer science from one of the best universities in India and have 4 years of work experience.

I am single and really love traveling, hence I happily accepted the offer. My employer applied to the ZAV for the pre-approval and simultaneously I also booked a date for visa interview with the local German Consulate for 25th March.

Last week, the employer received the feedback from ZAV which was an approval. But there is one thing in the letter which is really really giving me a lot of tension. It mentions that the agreement is for the period from 1.4.2015 to 31.03.2018 issued or for the specified period from the date of entry. What does this mean, will I have to re-apply/re-prove my competenacy after 30.03.2018 or will I have to return back to India, I am really very confused with this statement and completely tensed. My decision really depends on this clause as I don't want to return back in just 3 years.

Also from what I have understood, if I get a visa from local consulate it will be called as a long term visa and I will have to apply for permanent residence once I reach Germany. Now, this permanent residence means the EU-Blue card. What will be the validity of this EU-Blue card and when will I be able to apply for German passport/citizenship.

I really request for help before Monday, as I need to get back to my employer on Monday.

I know I asking for hughe amount of information, but I would really be very thankful and owe a lot to those who will help, as I am badly seeking for correct information




Below are the contains from the ZAV letter:
fur die Beschaftigung des auslandischen Arbeitnehmers in Ihrem Unternehmen als Senior Network Engineer erteile ich die Zustimmung der Bundesagentur fur Arbeit nach § 39 Aufenthaltsgesetz.
Nach den mir von Ihnen vorgelegten Informationen handelt es sich urn eine Beschaftigung nach § 2 Abs. 3 Be-
schV (Hochschulabschluss im Ausland) BeschV. Die Zustimmung wird fur den Zeitraum vom 01.04.2015 bis
31.03.2018 erteilt bzw. fur die angegebene Dauer ab dem Tag der Einreise. Sie gilt Mr die bundesweite Aus-
Obung der Beschaftigung in Ihrem Unternehmen.
Ich weise in dem Zusammenhang darauf hin, dass diese Zusage nur gultig ist, wenn die Einstellung zu den Be-
dingungen erfolgt, die Grundlage meiner Prufung waren.
Ihr neuer Mitarbeiter kann jetzt direkt bei der zustandigen Stelle den far die Einreise und Aufenthalt im Bundesge-
biet erforderlichen Aufenthaltstitel beantragen.
Die Zustimmung wird wirksam, wenn sie der Behorde, die fOr die Erteilung des Aufenthaltstitels zustandig ist, im Original vorliegt. Daher bitte ich Sie, dieses Schreiben im Original an Ihren Arbeitnehmer zu senden.
Zustandige Stelle fur die Beantragung
• des Visums ist die deutsche Auslandsvertretung im Heimatland,
• einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis ist die ortliche zustandige Auslanderbehorde im Bundesgebiet.
Hierdurch erubrigt sich eine erneute Zustimmungsanfrage an die BA und das Verfahren wird beschleunigt.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Aufnahme der Beschaftigung erst zulassig ist, wenn der hierfur erforderliche Aufent-
haltstitel ausgestellt ist.




And the contents from my work contract are as below:

§1 Start date of the employment relationship The employment relationship starts April 1st 2015.

§ 2 Probationary period The employment relationship is concluded for an undetermined period of time. The first sixth months, which is the probationary period, are declared as legal requirement under German law. During the probationary period the employment relationship may be terminated by each party with a cancellation period of 2 weeks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It looks to me like you've basically been approved. Most visas are for a one-year period these days. And after entering the country, you do have to register for a "residence permit" of some sort. Chances are you may have to renew your residence permit once a year, at least for the first couple of years you are there.

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the EU-Blue card (it came out after my time in Germany), but I believe it's the "residence permit" side of the transaction and they'll be able to tell you more when you arrive and go to the Auslandersamt to register.

Basically, you have to live in Germany for 8 years before you can apply for citizenship. You can get away with 7 or 6 years if you take the basic integration course and/or can demonstrate a higher level of German than the B1 level that is otherwise required.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## liju84

Hi , You can relax!!. The initial visa stamped by the local consulate would be for 3 months and you would need to convert the visa into residence permit and blue card which will be valid till the date mentioned in the ZAV letter . Even though your contract is permanent ZAV generally gives only 3/4 years initially . You can apply for extension after that. And extension will be approved if you have the minimum salary stipulated for blue card in that particular year. Anyways with blue card you are eligible for permanent residence after 21 months if you have B1 German else after 33 months with A1 German. With 33 months in Germany you would surely have learned basic german A1 . Hope this helps to ease your nerves.

As Bev mentioned for citizenship it's 8 years residence in Germany!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks for the replies, it did help me cool down a lot.

Liju84, you mentioned that after 22 months I would be eligible for permanent residence if I learn german till B1 level, by that do you German passport or you mean after 22 months if I learn German upto B1 level I would get permanent residence that would allow me to to work for 5 years and after that after staying for total 6 years I can apply for German passport.


----------



## liju84

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Thanks for the replies, it did help me cool down a lot.
> 
> Liju84, you mentioned that after 22 months I would be eligible for permanent residence if I learn german till B1 level, by that do you German passport or you mean after 22 months if I learn German upto B1 level I would get permanent residence that would allow me to to work for 5 years and after that after staying for total 6 years I can apply for German passport.


Not citizenship.Citizenship is only after 8 years of residence in Germany(source Wikipedia). Permanent residence permit is you can stay in Germany as long as you want no time restriction not tied to your job as well . Only catch is if you stay out of Germany for more than 6 continuous months you lose the residence permit


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks got it, so I need to be tied to the current hiring company till I get the permanent residency and only then I can switch the job if I feel like.

Thanks once again for the great help


----------



## liju84

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Thanks got it, so I need to be tied to the current hiring company till I get the permanent residency and only then I can switch the job if I feel like.
> 
> Thanks once again for the great help


You are not tied to the company. You can switch jobs from day one but first two years you need ZAV approval. What I meant is you are tied to a job, i.e if you don't have permanent residence and if you lose job you need to get a job in 6 months else you need to leave the country. But with permanent residence there is no timeframe for you to get a job. You can stay here as long as you survive without salary


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Got it

is ZAV strict/impose heavy restrictions for renewing the blue card every year in the initial 22/33 months


----------



## liju84

Your ZAV doc says valid till 2018 so no renewal or extension required before that


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

excellent!

Sir, you have been crystal clear in providing me with information.

You have been of excellent help


Thanks once again.

Sir, if I have would post it in here, please do help me even then too


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Sir,

One more question, even for first 22/33 months I will have to pay the below taxes:

pension
health insurance
disability insurance
unemployment insurance
social security contributions


I am using the below link to calculate the taxes, request you to check the link if these taxes are applicable to the ones working with the eu blue card

Lohn- und Einkommensteuerberechnung


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

because of these taxes I am having to pay approximately 40% taxes, giving me only 1999€ monthly

On papaer offer is of 37752€/year


----------



## liju84

I Want to be Aussie said:


> because of these taxes I am having to pay approximately 40% taxes, giving me only 1999€ monthly
> 
> On papaer offer is of 37752€/year


If you have a job you will have to pay from day one. This applicable for blue card , german citizenship it doesn't matter you will have to pay the taxes.


----------

